
The rise of functional programming and the decline of Angular 2.0 - ower_89
http://blog.wolksoftware.com/the-rise-of-functional-programming-and-the-death-of-angularjs
======
saosebastiao
Bullshit. The "decline" of angular hasn't happened, and if it happens it will
have nothing to do with OOP and everything to do with its extreme complexity
(build system, dependency injection, view directives, on and on).

I know "functional programming" is pretty (popular|trendy), and rightfully so.
It's pretty awesome. But it's not a panacea. And it's not helpful to talk
about OOP and FP as if they are mutually exclusive let alone opposites.

One of the most important principles in programming is to use appropriate
abstractions. _All UIs are state machines. Classes are state machines. Any
attempt to make your UI as stateless as possible is just inviting leaky
abstractions._

~~~
merb
> The "decline" of angular hasn't happened

Not the decline but I guess before migration to 2.0 a lot of Users will
reevaluate if they will use 2.0. I doubt that only a few already migrated to
Angular 2.

Tooling gets better but in Angular 1 there are a lot of ways to create a
project and minify it etc. On Angular 2 a lot of documentation is still
missing. We have a big angular 1 app but I'm not sure if we will migrate to
2.0. I also think that once an Application get's really large it's painful to
use a framework that isn't tailored to your needs anyway.

~~~
was_boring
At my job we have a large angular application, and several smaller react +
redux + flavor of the month.

We will never move to angular 2, not because it's not a good idea, but because
we don't need it.

One of the most expensive lessons of these framework wars (in my opinion) is
that the vast majority of problems don't need them or warrant the complexity.

Angular everywhere is the wrong approach, just as react everywhere is wrong.

Now if only I could convince the front-end engineers that their static form
and homepage doesn't need react + redux + Babel + webpack.

------
Scfix
So this article is basically saying. I am opinionated about how we should
Design. Angular 2.0 is opinionated in the you should design. We think that
Angular 2.0 way of design sucks, for anecdotal reasons. Thus Angular is going
to fail.

This just seems to be hyperbolic.

------
snippet22
Well angular 2 is mostly written the same way every time you want to build
something and is connected through a custom html tag. This allows you to not
deal with js that is built 100 different ways for a 100 different reasons. Not
just that but file structure is exactly the same always. Basically angular1
was just a step up from JavaScript which seemed nice but really with not much
reusability. Plus since you can build components inside components, you don't
have to worry about implementation into a project. With RC5s new modules, you
don't have to worry about importing into those components. So basically you
can easily implement the app into any project with the same components and the
same way always. Basically once you make one, you don't have to rewrite it.
They even have their own CSS files, and use life cycle hooks so you can have
different components fire off at different render times or events. It is
basically the jquery of data. Also with easy observables, server side
rendering, and simple data binding, you really can do anything. Angular 2 and
1 are night and day

------
Irish
OOP and FP are not mutually exclusive.

Inheritance over composition, Internal class state, Imperative state mutations

Only the last one is important. Internal state can exist in FP its just either
immutable or private. I think even hardcore OOP people encourage composition
over inheritance as much as possible and class based inheritance is not anti-
thetical to FP (see scala)

------
sjellis
I'm really hoping that Aurelia starts getting more attention, and becomes an
accepted next move from Angular.js 1.

People have already mentioned some of the practical problems with Angular 2.
OOP vs. functional styles is an interesting debate, but Angular 2, React and
Ember each have more basic issues than that, around things like onboarding new
developers, project setup, usability, and support. All three have different,
but big, deal-breakers for me.

------
gaius
The only useful feature of Angular is ng-table. For everything else there's
Bootstrap + D3.

~~~
mixedCase
I also love ${TOOLKIT_IM_ACCUSTOMED_TO}! It's very good and does all things.

------
peterbsmith
This fits with my view of the world

